# Im back.



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been a few months since I've posted but I'm back in bc now. I wasn't going to be back until the end of september but I'm back sooner for university. I'm very busy right now so b/c of that I won't be doing any importing. I hope to start again in the new year but for now I have to put that on hold. This doesn't mean though that I won't be active on the forum. To all those that were trying to reach me I apologize but my inbox reached it's 100% limit. Good to be back though, thanks.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back to the 'hood


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome back....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back snow.


----------

